# Hand Made GT Edge, I guess road bikes are not so bad



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

After all...

Yeah First the serial number.

I guess I'm kind of blind, because i can varelly see it but i think is *C4E 242*

I really think I stumble into a treasure thanks to mister Craig as usual..

I was looking at the frame at the same time I was taking it apart and cleaning it and is a master piece (and I'm being around Pott's, Goat's and ritchey's and many others for a long time) this thing is a For real hand made bike.

here are some photos I took today.

The paint in my frame is close to perfect (for such a old bike)


















The chainstays are so sexy.


















Cable stop and triple triangle detail.









The detail of the welds is amazing sorry i can not really capture with the camara.









Henry james dropouts, so pretty.









This seat collar is Perfect.









But the Fillet GT logo is the prettiest one I have ever see.









And here is a posting I start at *GT Forum*


----------



## jaybay (Jun 11, 2008)

That's gorgeous. Admittedly, as an old school BMX'er I remember being bitter when GT started making road bikes. But - time heals all wounds...and that frameset is beautiful.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I just had one of those come through the shop. Fillet brazed glory! Excell tubing, Originally specced with Mavic parts, but bastardized with Ultegra triple not so long ago. Still a very pretty bike though.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

jaybay said:


> That's gorgeous. Admittedly, as an old school BMX'er I remember being bitter when GT started making road bikes. But - time heals all wounds...and that frameset is beautiful.


Tell me about it, when I got my first Avalanche in 1987 I was so sad that GT had become part of "WussyLanimus" group by making Roadbikes but I'm also glad to see I have evolve to appreciate other forms of punishment.

Now the mind confusion is how to build it, I guess I need some old catalogs or even better in flesh witnesses to figure out how they where build.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

~martini~ said:


> I just had one of those come through the shop. Fillet brazed glory! Excell tubing, Originally specced with Mavic parts, but bastardized with Ultegra triple not so long ago. Still a very pretty bike though.


OH Mavic parts, Yumm.

She looks amazing in Blue, even more than "Purple/black" like mine

I do have a pair of the 831 (i think is the #) MTB hubs (I don't think they really fit, not only physically but the style) but that is about it, well a XC pro post..

Oh wait I do have a whole old school dura ace 8 speed drive train, well not so old from about 1992.

Those somebody know when this frame was build???

is a One inch steer so most be from before the 1 1/8" era or maybe (I think that is the case) The frame builder did not think a 1 1/8" headtube was necesary.

Thanks for the photos of the pretty blue machine.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

patineto said:


> OH Mavic parts, Yumm.
> 
> She looks amazing in Blue, even more than "Purple/black" like mine
> 
> ...


Did Mark Nobilette make those in Longmont?

Those fillets look kind of undercut. Maybe its just the pic.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Did Mark Nobilette make those in Longmont?
> 
> Those fillets look kind of undercut. Maybe its just the pic.


Please mister Fillet enlight me on this genius Mark the Longmont workshop and the concept of "Undercut" too.

if you are taking about the radius, yes is really small about 1/4" of a inch.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm digging the semi-lugged frame, pretty sweet, and your right, those chainstays are quite nice. 

I luv old *quality* road bikes.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

patineto said:


> Please mister Fillet enlight me on this genius Mark the Longmont workshop and the concept of "Undercut" too.
> 
> if you are taking about the radius, yes is really small about 1/4" of a inch.


So Mr. Patineto, Ricardo, Motomacondo whatever you call yourself..... I call you Thief. First you post your frame on here so you can milk all who know GT's for info and then you throw it up on eBay and have the audacity to copy my PM to you word for word. Man you just copied and pasted it. I believe it's called plagiarism to copy people word for word. We didn't help you gather....we wrote your freakin listing for you without telling us you were going to list it. Now kindly go in and revise your listing and take my words out of it.

Motomacondo's (patinetos) eBay listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-GT-EDge...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

gm1230126's PM to patineto on 6/12/2008 
Originally Posted by gm1230126
Nice pick up on the frame. You are going to love it when you get it built up. GT had many current master frame builders working at their Tech Shop facility in Longmont, Colorado back in the day. Among them Mark Nobilette who apprenticed under Albert Eisentraut. They produced the fillet brazed Edge road frame, and Psyclone mountain bike frame as well as all the bikes for the USCF national and Olympic teams for 1996. They also built frames there for many top level triathletes like Mark Allen and Jennifer Guiterrez.

Where I come from we call your type pond scum.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

I rightly suggest that before patineto sneakily profits off anyone else in this thread that a MODERATOR remove it. Thank you


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Whoa...I'm gonna get the popcorn....


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Chew that popcorn faster Joe Steel. It gets better he double posts the entire picture thread in the GT forum also http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=421622

I think we've always called it Spam when one creates interest and them wham it's posted on the bay the next day. Hey mods why don't you send this bozo a bill for the advertising he received?


----------



## TripleStageDarkness (Jun 14, 2008)

Well....You did offer to write the ebay listing for me on the Mustang wheelset on the Psyclone! I'm off the Zaskar hunt for now, and I've become quite smitten on those Karakorams!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

TripleStageDarkness said:


> Well....You did offer to write the ebay listing for me on the Mustang wheelset on the Psyclone! I'm off the Zaskar hunt for now, and I've become quite smitten on those Karakorams!


That was an offer......as you said.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Joe Steel said:


> Whoa...I'm gonna get the popcorn....


why don't you pass some of that on over


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm not deleting this thread since there is some good stuff here but, wow, weak sauce. This thread is closed for business.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Where I come from we call your type pond scum.


That is sh!tty.

Say what you do, do what you say. Pretending to be excited to garner hype only to pillage your fellow VRC'ers for info....laaaaame. 

Pretendineto!


----------

